# Farewell to a true legend



## Viper_SA (21/5/19)

RIP Niki Lauda

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/19)

THE good old days when racing was done by REAL MEN and the cars followed instructions ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## cgs (22/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/5/19)

RIP Niki. What a racer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/5/19)

https://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/...Oh0vVEeJqh_frn2Aa_XuDpviI-2M7bhoK4E0aUhQES90o

Reactions: Like 1


----------

